# Sat 27th. Cardiff meet. Who's in?



## editor (Dec 22, 2008)

Sat 27th December. Cardiff. Beer.

Let's see if we can get this one off the ground. 

To get things started, let me propose meeting at the Old Arcade in town at 9pm as a starting point. It's fairly central and (as far as I know) has no bollocks dress code shit. If anyone knows anything better, feel free to suggest it, but it has to be central so everyone can get there.

Maybe Clwb Ifor Bach after.

Who's in?


----------



## editor (Dec 22, 2008)

*Heads for table for one.


----------



## ddraig (Dec 22, 2008)

you gotta give us Welsh urbs a bit longer to respond mun!
all out practisiing init


----------



## topaz (Dec 22, 2008)

i'm in


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm sorry but i just don't know. Never been on a meet before, but am also thikning wtf not?

Old Arcade followed by welsh club sounds vry good to me tho. 

Sorry for being so bloody vague on the definitive thread.


----------



## fizzerbird (Dec 23, 2008)

Bum!

We are in Devon.

Gutted coz I've had a shitty past few months and the one thing I know will take my mind off things and cheer me up is a good old welsh meet!

Big hugs to all you dragons and dragonlets 

fizz xXx


----------



## shygirl (Dec 23, 2008)

I'll be there


----------



## editor (Dec 23, 2008)

Right. That's a definite meet then! I'll be along with some faaaamily too.


----------



## phildwyer (Dec 26, 2008)

Yes, I will be there.


----------



## editor (Dec 26, 2008)

Excellent. 8.30 @ the Old Arcade it is!


----------



## phildwyer (Dec 26, 2008)

editor said:


> Excellent. 8.30 @ the Old Arcade it is!




Yes, I'll be there at 8.30--always best to start drinking early.


----------



## phildwyer (Dec 26, 2008)

Wot, no Meth Lab?


----------



## m4rk (Dec 26, 2008)

> *Are you coming to the Sat 27th drink in Cardif*


Just the one drink? Do we all get straws?


----------



## shygirl (Dec 26, 2008)

Damn, booked to go back on 27.  Booked train tickets ages ago, didn't realise I was going back so early. 

Enjoy the meet, and drink one for me!


----------



## Strumpet (Dec 26, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> Gutted coz I've had a shitty past few months and the one thing I know will take my mind off things and cheer me up is a good old welsh meet!


Next one! Got tons of cwtches for ya 



fizzerbird said:


> Big hugs to all you dragons and dragonlets
> fizz xXx


Backatcha! x


----------



## softybabe (Dec 26, 2008)

5 peeps confirmed for a Cardiff meet  ...probably 3 would turn up then 


enjoy 'morrow!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Dec 27, 2008)

how comes i missed this and im so confused with what day it bloody is--HAVE i MIOSSED IT


----------



## softybabe (Dec 27, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> how comes i missed this and im so confused with what day it bloody is--HAVE i MIOSSED IT



it's today hon!  27th!  in a few hours...there will be a meet


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Dec 27, 2008)

softybabe said:


> it's today hon!  27th!  in a few hours...there will be a meet



cool just looked at the calender and put down the spliff to be sure

IM INNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN and Lightbulb is coming tooooooo


----------



## ddraig (Dec 27, 2008)

in town tonight ya nutter 
coming?


----------



## ddraig (Dec 27, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> cool just looked at the calender and put down the spliff to be sure
> 
> IM INNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN and Lightbulb is coming tooooooo


----------



## softybabe (Dec 27, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> just looked at the calender and put down the spliff to be sure
> 
> IM INNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN and Lightbulb is coming tooooooo





ddraig said:


> in town tonight ya nutter
> coming?





I'm jealous!   I did look up tickets but the computer says nah


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Dec 27, 2008)

ddraig said:


> in town tonight ya nutter
> coming?



UHHHHHHHHHH

stop confusing me

have i missed it


----------



## softybabe (Dec 27, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> UHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> stop confusing me
> 
> have i missed it



step away from the spliff 

it is tonight at 8.30 so you have over 16 hrs to prepare


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Dec 27, 2008)

softybabe said:


> step away from the spliff
> 
> it is tonight at 8.30 so you have over 16 hrs to prepare



Oh yeah its gone midnight

but is ddraig in town now???


----------



## softybabe (Dec 27, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> Oh yeah its gone midnight
> 
> but is ddraig in town now???



ddraig in town?  what's it worth? 

He is...he should be in my town


----------



## ddraig (Dec 27, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> Oh yeah its gone midnight
> 
> but is ddraig in town now???



heheh
no i aint no richard burtom with an itingyphoneamijig


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Dec 27, 2008)

softybabe said:


> ddraig in town?  what's it worth?
> 
> He is...he should be in my town



Innit--come down try- i f i find ya a ticket and pay will ya come babe????


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Dec 27, 2008)

ddraig said:


> heheh
> no i aint no richard burtom with an itingyphoneamijig



lightbulb needs someone to play PES on PS3 with    im a PES widow already


----------



## softybabe (Dec 27, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> Innit--come down try- i f i find ya a ticket and pay will ya come babe????



awwwwwwwww you're so sweet ...mwah!  I should prob concentrate on finishing my essay due on Tuesday   thanks anyways


----------



## softybabe (Dec 27, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> lightbulb needs someone to play PES on PS3 with    im a PES widow already



ddraig doesnt like pro


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Dec 27, 2008)

softybabe said:


> awwwwwwwww you're so sweet ...mwah!  I should prob concentrate on finishing my essay due on Tuesday   thanks anyways




Theres always sunday and it aint gonna be a messy one --GWAN be wreckless and come


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Dec 27, 2008)

softybabe said:


> ddraig doesnt like pro



Thank fuck for that- every person through the door has been hijacked so far


----------



## softybabe (Dec 27, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> Theres always sunday and it aint gonna be a messy one --GWAN be wreckless and come







Sweaty Betty said:


> Thank fuck for that- every person through the door has been hijacked so far


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Dec 27, 2008)

Right!!! you didnt say NO--so im off to entice ya--expect a link soon xx


----------



## softybabe (Dec 27, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> Right!!! you didnt say NO--so im off to entice ya--expect a link soon xx



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! pls thanks anyways...I narrowly escaped failure with my last course 

xxx


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Dec 27, 2008)

http://www.megabus.com/uk/basket.php

GWAN______COME!!!!!!


----------



## ddraig (Dec 27, 2008)

ladies LADIES!! nice as this is likes, t'aint the SB's lovein thread 

so you better be there now Sweatty


----------



## ddraig (Dec 27, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> http://www.megabus.com/uk/basket.php
> 
> GWAN______COME!!!!!!



 haha, softy, on a bus! haha


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Dec 27, 2008)

ddraig said:


> ladies LADIES!! nice as this is likes, t'aint the SB's lovein thread
> 
> so you better be there now Sweatty




IM already outside in my tent waiting mate!!!!!


----------



## softybabe (Dec 27, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> http://www.megabus.com/uk/basket.php
> 
> GWAN______COME!!!!!!



 i've never taken the megabus ...and tis not happening now ...till next time babes


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Dec 27, 2008)

ddraig said:


> haha, softy, on a bus! haha



I was thinking that when i clicked on megabus


----------



## softybabe (Dec 27, 2008)

ddraig said:


> haha, softy, on a bus! haha





Sweaty Betty said:


> IM already outside in my tent waiting mate!!!!!


 



Sweaty Betty said:


> I was thinking that when i clicked on megabus


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Dec 27, 2008)

I could send lightbulb up to fetch ya in his chariot hes been watching 300 on his new DVD player and he is now a SPARTAN warrior with matching leather wristband to match


----------



## softybabe (Dec 27, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> I could send lightbulb up to fetch ya in his chariot hes been watching 300 on his new DVD player and he is now a SPARTAN warrior with matching leather wristband to match


----------



## editor (Dec 27, 2008)

I'm still ready for a big Cardiff night tonight, but I'll be a little late at around 9.00pm.

See you all later


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Dec 27, 2008)

editor said:


> I'm still ready for a big Cardiff night tonight, but I'll be a little late at around 9.00pm.
> 
> See you all later




cool---how many others are still up for this????


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Dec 27, 2008)

No babysitter so I cant come


----------



## ddraig (Dec 27, 2008)

aiming for 8.30 me


----------



## 1927 (Dec 27, 2008)

LilMissHissyFit said:


> No babysitter so I cant come



Wahaay!


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Dec 27, 2008)

Oh do piss off


----------



## editor (Dec 27, 2008)

* Mmmm. Pints of Brains soon.


----------



## softybabe (Dec 27, 2008)

LilMissHissyFit said:


> Oh do piss off



Take no notice of him...he's being childish...your kids have to come first at all times ...hopefully meet you at the next meet


----------



## editor (Dec 27, 2008)

Less than 20 mins from a beer! Woot!


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Dec 27, 2008)

So what you doing posting here ya loony?

Enjoy! Have one for me


----------



## softybabe (Dec 27, 2008)

ddraig's prob there now...he's got a cold so dont share his pint


----------



## topaz (Dec 27, 2008)

booo i'm skint and i've gotta get up early so i can't make the pub thing...but ed i'll be about early evening tomorrow if you wanna take me up on that other thing   have fun everyone


----------



## editor (Dec 27, 2008)

We're in the pub. And there's five of us. Success!


----------



## editor (Dec 27, 2008)

We're in the pub. And there's five of us. Success!  

* avoids ddraig's lurgy-pint


----------



## editor (Dec 27, 2008)

Oops! Double post. Must be the Brains.


----------



## softybabe (Dec 27, 2008)

editor said:


> We're in the pub. And there's five of us. Success!
> 
> * avoids ddraig's lurgy-pint



woohoo 5!   enjoy Welshies 


 @lurgy pint


----------



## editor (Dec 28, 2008)

Why does my head feel a bit confused now?


----------



## editor (Dec 28, 2008)

Oo-er. Me 'ead.

Top night!


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Dec 28, 2008)

editor said:


> Why does my head feel a bit confused now?



I reckon you took a sip from the Lurgy pint


----------



## phildwyer (Dec 28, 2008)

Nice to see everyone, had a great time, sorry to miss Clwb Ifor but that's what happens when you live out in the sticks.  I take it you had fun anyway?


----------



## softybabe (Dec 28, 2008)

editor said:


> Why does my head feel a bit confused now?



...as confused as ddraig's phone ringing me in the early hours without its master 



LilMissHissyFit said:


> I reckon you took a sip from the Lurgy pint



I did warn everyone


----------



## ddraig (Dec 28, 2008)

editor said:


> Oo-er. Me 'ead.
> 
> Top night!


ai, me ead n all! owch... must be the brains 45


softybabe said:


> ...as confused as ddraig's phone ringing me in the early hours without its master


sorry about that


----------



## softybabe (Dec 28, 2008)

ddraig said:


> ai, me ead n all! owch... must be the brains 45
> 
> sorry about that



brains 45 messed up the boyos brains 

apols accepted only cos iz worth it


----------



## spacemonkey (Dec 28, 2008)

cheers all, had a great night! 

Been feeling a bit fragile today, all made better with a city win!


----------



## Strumpet (Dec 28, 2008)

softybabe said:


> Take no notice of him...he's being childish...your kids have to come first at all times ...hopefully meet you at the next meet


INnit 

Yeh meet you at next one hopefully LMHF! 



Lol@5 at the meet! Yay!! Sad to have missed it but next time dammnit!


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 29, 2008)

Hope those of you who made it enjoyed this. If you had access to Brains SA Gold (not just the SA) that would have made it even better!  

We were actually in London (family Xmas stuff) this Saturday and Sunday, but would have come along to this meet from Jackland otherwise.

Looking forward to another future Welsh meetup though, Cardiff or elsewhere. Will keep an eye out here, and keep me informed too!


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 29, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> *Sad to have missed it but next time dammnit*!



Oh yes .... and we're not far from you either, for an extra one!


----------



## Strumpet (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## Sloggs (Dec 29, 2008)

Good to see a few of you on Sat, felt a bit worse for wear on Sunday tho!


----------



## editor (Dec 29, 2008)

I liked Clwb Ifor, even if the promised three floors shrunk to a measly one floor on account of them "painting the stairs."


----------

